# How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) 3.6 Engine Swap by IPG3.6



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This post is for a long list of projects and instructions by Forum Member *IPG3.6*. For anyone who feels the desire to replace their current engine with a VR 3.6, Ian is the guy to ask!  Be sure to check out his YouTube channel for more how to videos on other TT related projects.

https://www.youtube.com/user/ianpgonzaga/featured

Here's a link to Ian's primary Forum post which includes a number of different and interesting projects -

*FrankensTTein 3.6 - How to...*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1900369

*VARIOUS Mk2 PROJECTS - *

*BUMPERS AND BONNET - *
• Bumpers and bonnet - video guide
• Bumper sensors removal
• Door removal, strip components, remove window glass and seals & rebuild
• Scuff trim and side skirts upgrade - video guide
• Stripped rear floor pan - FWD and AWD are identical
• Fuse layout & ECU pinout chart

*DRIVE TRAIN - *
• Haldex & lift pump / 2nd fuel gauge sender wiring loom removal
• Propshaft or cardan shaft " doughnut " / bushing / vibration dampener info
• Rear subframe (w/ Haldex and suspension) removal - video guide

*THE 3.6 ENGINE SWAP PROJECT - *
• Preparing to remove the 2.0 BWA motor
• Propshaft & centre heatshield bracket welded on pt.1
• Propshaft & centre heatshield bracket welded on pt.2
• Propshaft & centre heatshield bracket welded on - finished
• R3.6 ECU & CCM opened up for interrogation
• Shifter unit swap - video guide

*EXTERIOR, ELECTRICAL AND WIRING -*
• CTS front mount intercooler
• Headlights- Halogen to AFS pinout
• Halogen to AFS - video of it working
• Headlight switch repair
• Correct AFS Headlight level sensor info & basic settings
• PDC interior wiring loom removal

*FUEL TANK -*
• Fuel tank info (Quattro VS FWD)
• FWD > Quattro subframe & fuel tank swap - video guide
• Wiring up Quattro tank & PDC

*INTERIOR, ELECTRICALS AND WIRING -*
• Alpine F309e Halo9 - 9" CarPlay and AndroidAuto (



)
• Audio build v1.0 - 12" sub and monoblock amp install
• Bluetooth wireless streaming module to RNS-e
• USB 3.0 QC and Fast Charge Wireless Pad pt.1
• USB 3.0 QC and Fast Charge Wireless Pad pt.2

*INSTRUMENT DASH POD MOD -* 
• Colour MFA for Mk2 instrument cluster screen upgrade (



)
• White cluster retrofit + needle sweep + oil temp + lap timer
• Backlighting LED's died
• Backlighting LED's repaired

*BRAKES, SUSPENSION AND HANDLING -*
• KW Coilovers Installed
• SuperPro 26mm rear sway-bar upgrade
• How to: ABS Pump/Control Module Change (



)

*MISCELLANEOUS PROJECTS - *
• Electric VS non Electric seat plugs + Engine main fuses comparison
• Glovebox replacement

*2.0 to 3.6 ENGINE SWAP PROJECT - *

These engine swap videos provide some excellent information on not just how to remove the engine, but how to get to other items you may want to access and/or service during routine maintenance -

*• Audi TT 8J Mk2 - 3.6 Project Part 1/3 - Front Bar and Radiator Panel Removal (2.0 BWA)*





*• Audi TT 8J Mk2 - 3.6 Project Part 2/3 - Preparing for 2.0 TFSI Engine Removal*





*• Audi TT 8J Mk2 - 3.6 Project Part 3/3 - 3.6L R36 VR6 Engine Swap*





.


----------

